# الآن تستطيع فك الحماية عن أي ملف اكسيل و العديد من الملفات



## سيف الدين مرزوق (17 مايو 2007)

هذا برنامج مجرب لفك الحماية و اكتشاف الشفرات لملفات الاكسيل و العديد من الملفات الأخرى المضغوطة 
هذا هو الحل الأكيد !!
تقبلوا تحياتي
هذا هو رابط التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/1611340...overy_Kit_Enterprise_v70-PasswareOsiolek.html


----------



## zork (17 مايو 2007)

هلا يا اخي

البرنامج يطلب رقم سري

اين هذا الرقم

الف شكر


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (17 مايو 2007)

السيريال موجود مع البرنامج و عموما الرقم هو:
Serial Number for Installation: 
BGDM2-VR43Y-BUZWB-AGFBQ-NCKARC


----------



## engramy (17 مايو 2007)

جاري التحميل

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حاتم المختار (23 مايو 2007)

*بغداد*

مشكووووووووور


----------



## م. ياسر البوريني (23 مايو 2007)

طيب ممكن تحكيلنا كيف نستخدم البرنامج اذا ممكن


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (23 مايو 2007)

أخي العزيز ياسر
من قائمة Programs files اختر الأيقونة المناسبة حسب نوع الملف فمثلا اختر Office key لملفات الأوفيس و منها الاكسيل ثم اختر Recover و منها اختر الملف المطلوب و خلال نصف دقيقة ستجد قائمة بالرموز الخاصة بفك الشفرات
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م. ياسر البوريني (23 مايو 2007)

كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا التفاعل


----------



## Eng-spring (23 مايو 2007)

شكرا هذا ما ابحث عنه


----------



## engramy (24 مايو 2007)

الملف مش راضي يتسطب مش عارف ليه
:81: :81:


----------



## Eng-spring (24 مايو 2007)

هل يستطيع فك شفرة winrar


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (25 مايو 2007)

مشكورين جدااااااااا يا باشمهندس


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (25 مايو 2007)

جاري التحميل

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منجة (26 مايو 2007)

الف شكر وجاري التحميل


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (27 مايو 2007)

أخي العزيز EngRamy هذا رابط جديد للبرنامج 
http://www.4shared.com/file/16480011/3b7dbfd1/Pass.html


----------



## engramy (27 مايو 2007)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أخي العزيز EngRamy هذا رابط جديد للبرنامج
> http://www.4shared.com/file/16480011/3b7dbfd1/Pass.html



جزاك الله خيرا
البرنامج إشتغل


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## amralaa (27 مايو 2007)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## Eng-spring (28 مايو 2007)

زميل هذا البرنامج رائع جدا جدا ولكنه استغرق معي 8 ساعات لفتح ملف وينرار ولم يتمكن من ذلك أو بالأحرى اضطررت ان اغلقه مالحل ؟ ثم لو كانت الباسوورد من حروف وأرقام اعتقد انه يحتاج إلى دهور ليفتحه لأنه على ما يبدو أنه يعتمد م[دأ الاحتمالات فهل من حل سريع أو نصيحة ؟؟؟


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (29 مايو 2007)

بالفعل يا أخي العزيز ربيع هو ينجح بشكل محدود جدا مع المملفات المضغوطة و لكنه ينجح بشكل كبير جدا مع ملفات الاوفيس
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## المهندس 518 (29 مايو 2007)

مشكوور اخي لكن البرنامج لم يكتمل تنصيبه و كلما اعدت التنصيب يخرج تلقائيا بعد وضع السيريال نمبر


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (30 مايو 2007)

أخي الكريم المهندس 518 اتبع الرابط الثاني في التحميل و هو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/16480011/3b7dbfd1/Pass.html
ان شاء الله لن تجد مشكلة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## engramy (30 مايو 2007)

المهندس 518 قال:


> مشكوور اخي لكن البرنامج لم يكتمل تنصيبه و كلما اعدت التنصيب يخرج تلقائيا بعد وضع السيريال نمبر



نفس المشكلة ديه موجوده عندي على جهازي
بس العيب مش من النسخه لأني جربتها على جهاز تاني وإشتغلت


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

رجاءا الرابط لا يعمل ويبدو انه مرت فترة عليه يرجى اعادة التحميل وجزاكم الف خير


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (7 أكتوبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## م. الباحث (15 أكتوبر 2007)

رجاءا الرابط لا يعمل ويبدو انه مرت فترة عليه يرجى اعادة التحميل وجزاكم الف خير


----------



## هيثم البطل (15 أكتوبر 2007)

كل سنه وانت طيب اولا وثانيا ارجوك جدد الرابط لأنه لايعمل:70: ولك جزيل الشكر...........................


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (16 أكتوبر 2007)

انشاء الله سيتم تجديد الرابط ولكن بعد حوالي أربعة ايام


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (16 أكتوبر 2007)

للمرة الثالثة هذا لنك جديد للموضوع احرص على التحميل قبل نفاذ الكمية
http://www.4shared.com/file/26606016/73459887/Kit.html?dirPwdVerified=9ace4cae


----------



## علي عبدالله 83 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

رائع جداً مشكور يا أخ سيف الدين


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل رجاءا يرجى اعادة التحميل مع الشكر


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (17 أكتوبر 2007)

سردار عزالدين علي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل رجاءا يرجى اعادة التحميل مع الشكر



أخي العزيز الرابط يعمل و قد جربته بنفسي تفضل
http://www.4shared.com/file/26606016/73459887/Kit.html?dirPwdVerified=9ace4cae


----------



## zmry1965 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

